# last weekend 2013 snapper season freeport



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Weather permitting I will be leaving Freeport at 5am both Sat and Sunday headed 50 to 80 miles targeting big snapper amberjack mahi and grouper looking for a crew to split gas, bait, and tackle expenses you can txt me at 832 287 0802


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

I know there are some good fishermen out there ready to fill up their freezer with some nice snapper filets


----------



## IrishTR (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd go bud if it wasn't so far a drive from San Antonio 

Good luck and tight lines


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

IrishTR said:


> I'd go bud if it wasn't so far a drive from San Antonio
> 
> Good luck and tight lines


I have a regular that drives from san antonio I let him stay at my house after we fish because it is such a long day and drive let me know if you change your mind


----------

